# Fiat Ducato electric wing mirror - 3 wires, what are they?



## LondonMotorhomeHire

Folks,

Changing over a new for damaged nearside ducato wing mirror.

Having dismantled the entire mirror from the door, allegedly, there are 3 wires with connectors.

Can anyone please clarify what they are for?

1 for electric motor?
1 for heating aspect?
and the other???????

Cheers.


----------



## tomnjune

hi
i have been told on mine the left hand one as an adaptor for the radio aerial ???
tomnjune


----------



## AberdeenAngus

Do you have pan and tilt motors ?
Might be seperate connectors.
How many cores on each ?


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire

I had wondered about the radio as the cable in question is a solid single core, rather unlike an electrical cable.

Should also mention that the way 'Swift' or Fiat route these cables behind the door speaker is crazy as they are pinched between metal parts and the outer plastic insulating cover on mine has been pinched through to the core exposing the metal wire.


----------



## navigator

Hi tug66,

Mine is in mid-dismantle! I have a 2000 Fiat Ducato with two-part heated electrically adjustable door mirrors. 

There are a pair of cables (both black) with mini spade terminals to the lower glass for the heating pad, an identical pair to the upper glass, and a thicker insulated cable to each of the motors.

Hope this helps. It's a swine of a job!

Ian


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire

Navigator, are you in need of any spares?

I have an almost perfect long arm which was the original but part of the outer plastic casing is broken to due passing, German, white van man not slowing or altering his path.

I also have a short-arm which I was supplied with, which I then fitted, and realised afterwards that there are two bleedin lengths of arms.....LOL which I now have to remove again and replace with another, brand new Long arm version.


----------



## navigator

Hi Tug,

No thanks, the lower glass only was broken by an oncoming van. Again. Again! Rest of mirror assy intact.

See attached photo for my remedy this season. Wish me luck!

Ian


----------



## Grockel

Tug66, I've copied this from a previous posting of the mirror replacement job I did. There's definitely an aerial wire in the nearside mirror.

Buy a new mirror from a Fiat commercial dealer not a motorhome dealer- see above posting. 
Remove the internal blind if you have one. You will need Torx and crosshead screw drivers.Remove the quarter-light trim by prising up the edge which nearest to the front then slide the trim towards the front. 
Next prise off and remove the trim around the door loudspeaker and remove the speaker retaining screws. Remove the connecting plug on the speaker and set it aside in a safe place. 
You can now access the mirror cables through the aperture left by the speaker. 
Remove the mirror retaining screws (large torx and very tight) and have an assistant hold the mirror clear of the door, wiggle the wires so you can identify them inside the door. 
Separate the plugs and sockets and completely remove the old mirror. 

Mount the new mirror with it’s cables onto the door and couple up the plugs and sockets. They all appear to be different and handed to prevent wrong assembly. 
Connect up the speaker and screw in place. Clip the trim back on. 
Clip the quarter-light trim in place and similarly with the blind. 
Congratulate yourself on a job well done!

Hope this helps,
Cheers Glyn


----------



## LondonMotorhomeHire

Glyn, many many thanks.

I had already gone through all that and stood back and congratulated myself on a job well done when I then realised that the replacement I had fitted was a short-arm and in fact, should have been a long armed version.
The air was blue!!! LOL

Now, I have a new short arm on the van and a long arm sitting in my dining room which is perfect aside from the indicator plastic bit and a bit of the black casing broken off. 

I wish it didn't seem impossible to take the outer casing off the short-arm and replace the broken casing of the long arm..............

HAS ANYONE DONE THIS, COS I CAN'T FIGURE OUT WHETHER THE CASINGS COME APART? not generally, but specifically on this model of wing mirror which is formally nicknamed, hereafter, as The SWINE.


----------



## 128133

Glyn you're a star, here I am lost in France with a broken mirror (after first 2000km, narrrow lane in Wales, not good with a left hooker.). Picked a new one up this morning, followed your instructions and voila. easy peasy, plastic bit fragile though . Many thanks,John
Tug66, I've copied this from a previous posting of the mirror replacement job I did. There's definitely an aerial wire in the nearside mirror.

Buy a new mirror from a Fiat commercial dealer not a motorhome dealer- see above posting. 
Remove the internal blind if you have one. You will need Torx and crosshead screw drivers.Remove the quarter-light trim by prising up the edge which nearest to the front then slide the trim towards the front. 
Next prise off and remove the trim around the door loudspeaker and remove the speaker retaining screws. Remove the connecting plug on the speaker and set it aside in a safe place. 
You can now access the mirror cables through the aperture left by the speaker. 
Remove the mirror retaining screws (large torx and very tight) and have an assistant hold the mirror clear of the door, wiggle the wires so you can identify them inside the door. 
Separate the plugs and sockets and completely remove the old mirror.

Mount the new mirror with it's cables onto the door and couple up the plugs and sockets. They all appear to be different and handed to prevent wrong assembly. 
Connect up the speaker and screw in place. Clip the trim back on. 
Clip the quarter-light trim in place and similarly with the blind. 
Congratulate yourself on a job well done!

Hope this helps,
Cheers Glyn[/quote]


----------



## Terrible

Thanks for info you've saved me a lot of time and frustration and probably my marriage!


----------



## Kartracer2003

*mirrors*

Hi Guys
Ill probably get shoot for this :roll: 
Protect your mirrors, www.mirrorguard.co.uk


----------

